# Kowa 10x42 and 10x32



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've got a pair of kowa 10x42 and 10x32. I just picked up a pair of vortex razor and no longer need these. The 32 are a back up pair that has not been in the field much. Great binos and have always been well taken care of. I am asking 300$ for 42 and 200$ for 32.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Both pairs have been sold


----------

